# Changed van since booking for Peterborough



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I nearly forgot to change my details with the organisers, if anyone else like us has changed there motorhome since booking, the tickets have the first and last letters of the registration number on them and all you need to do is notify the organisers and change them on your tickets.

It might not be needed but I would hate to cause a traffic jam at the gates, see you all there.

Tim


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Wytonknaus

It would be useful to me as marshall for MHF if you could let me have the changed details as well!!

Please could you PM me.

Anyone else who has changed their Reg please PM me with the new one. Thanks


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

*Change of Reg at Peterborough*

Hi Jenny 
PM sent with new reg. See you on Friday. I will being the Sunshine with me.
Sonja


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Pm sent

Tim


----------

